# Are snake rescue/relocation businesses really rescuing snakes?



## GBWhite (Oct 1, 2017)

With the huge increase in snake rescue/relocation businesses popping up all over the country this article is well worth a read. I've had, and still have genuine concerns for the snakes in particular that are being "rescued" and then relocated by people that have no understanding what so ever of snake ecology, behaviour or habits and believe the same questions should be asked here in Australia.

http://www.conservationindia.org/articles/translocation-tragedies-are-we-really-rescuing-snakes


----------



## Scutellatus (Oct 1, 2017)

Not a bad story. A lot more research needs to be done though considering they state they have only studied this on three snakes.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 1, 2017)

An interesting article. I could be wrong, but I believe here in SA they can only release a snake a certain distance from where it was found/caught/complained about. Obviously, in India where populated areas are vaster than here in Australia, that is probably not always possible.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 1, 2017)

The obvious solution would be for people to learn to peacefully co-exist with their wildlife visitors. Unfortunately, it'll probably never happen.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 1, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> The obvious solution would be for people to learn to peacefully co-exist with their wildlife visitors. Unfortunately, it'll probably never happen.



Dont hold your breath waiting for that to happen Oshkii



pinefamily said:


> An interesting article. I could be wrong, but I believe here in SA they can only release a snake a certain distance from where it was found/caught/complained about. Obviously, in India where populated areas are vaster than here in Australia, that is probably not always possible.



Quite correct PF. We use a registered re locator at a site I work at in SA and was talking to him 1 day. From what I was told it has to be relocated within 2 kilometers. But who can say that the area 2kms away in any specific direction is a 'suitable' place?


----------

